# More holiday spirit!



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

I figured I would post some holiday colors with my Cryptelytrops venustus.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

pretty nake man..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous, but YIKES! A viper. Where did you get him?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful colors but dangerous


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a cool ass looking snake!!


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Gorgeous, but YIKES! A viper. Where did you get him?


They're not that scary. The top 2 pics are my male and the bottom 2 are the female. I bought them from another collector.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

not really into snakes but those are beautifull


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats a gorgeous looking snake man


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> wow thats a gorgeous looking snake man


Thanks, I will be breeding them this spring.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking snakes, good luck with breeding them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh lord-
I hate these darn things.......

But with that said-I must admit-I would be proud to have something like that in my collection-I find it simply beautiful


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice snakes

what do you house your aboreal snakes in?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice looking snakes man!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Is the whole Trimeresurus genus being re-done or just these?


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

dark FrOsT said:


> Is the whole Trimeresurus genus being re-done or just these?


They redid all of it.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i like those cages .. i have been thinking about trying to make something like that ... i have made custom front sliding door wall units before... but the ones you can buy are less time consuming


----------

